# Help naming in a luxury car + purple theme?



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

Got my first doe (again...long story). But...she needs a name! 

There are themes on both sides. Sire is CRF Castle Rock Tanzanite *S who is out of CH Algedi Farm H Purple Rain 4*D VVEE 90. Her other son, Tanzanite's brother, is Jasper. Both of those names are purple stones. Her daughter from this year is being retained at Castle Rock and is Raspberry. So, purple on dad's side! 

Then, mom is ARMCH Lost Valley TB Infinity 4*D ++VV 86. Her dam is Mercedes, daughters are Porsche, Tesla, Karmen Gia (sp?). Niece is Lotus. Sons are Bently, Royce, and Maserati. So, luxury cars! 

So, Little Red Corvett is "reserved." But kinda perfect huh?? I'm trying to rack my brain for something just as suitable, if not better!! 

Any helpers care to lend some suggestions?? Thanks SO much! 

On the table...Shelby and Saleen. Saleen is my favorite but how to make it purple??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Amethyst Shelby or Saleen
Thats all I could come up with.....for now.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I googled purple stone names and this is a list someone had posted on an answer site....

I'll break them into 2 lists for you, faceted stones, and cabochon stones (dull like opals) I only included the stones that you could easily find online somewhere, and if you can't I'll find places online for you to get them.

Faceted:
Amethyst
Iolite (purple)
Kornerupine (not so purple)
Purple quartz (lovely but not a cool name )
Tanzanite (lovely bluey purple )
Umbalite (a rather red winey purple)

Cabochon:
Charoite (purple)
Purple Jade (ditto purple quartz )
Scapolite (varies but some quite purple)
Sugilite (hot pinkey purple)
Pink/Blue/or Purple Chalcedony (very pale purple )
Pink Pearl

i'm afraid I don't really "do" cars but I hope this helped! 

M.


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh Lolite is cute! Hmm...

Lolite Shelby, Saleen, or Pagani (another car...)
Jasmine Saleen, Shelby or Pagani
Violet Pagani, Saleen, or Shelby...

Oh such cute choices!

Oh, if it helps...she medium gold with some white on her stomach, side, and poll with a dorsal stripe.


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

Kay...My good friend and MAJOR car enthusiast told me about a Russian luxury sports car called a Marussia (Ma-rush-ah). I am REALLY leaning towards Violet Marussia. Any opinions?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Mustang Sally ? (I'm a mustang girl...)


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Lolite Lexus


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Wish I could help amanda but im horrible at names LOL good luck!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

I really like violet marrussia!!! Its sweet and different! Lolite is cute too but doesnt seem to fit unless its the second name. like...marrussia lolite. But violet marrussia is my favorite!!!! Good luck on the name game!!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Rhodolite garnet is a pinky purple color. Ametrine is half purple and golden yellow. Dark lapis has a purple under tone to the blue as well as good black opal. Lavender chalcedony. Alexandrite goes from green to a nice purple/pink. Expensive too. Some pink tourmaline have a nice purpley hue. It's red tourmaline is called rubalite. Very nice stone.

Let me know if you need more. I'll break out my gem books. 

Gina


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

Decided to go with Violet Marussia after asking my kiddos what they liked! We are calling her "Russia" Thanks everyone


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWW thats super cute!

Congrats amanda!


----------

